# Joint Ill??



## whatknott (Feb 22, 2008)

I have a red angora doe that is about 1 1/2 weeks old. Bought from a breeder who dipped her naval cord. Yesterday she wouldn't walk on her one back leg - appeared to be in the patella area. Finally decided to take her to the vet's and he felt it was naval ill. Gave her a shot of Excede and started LA200. Was told to give the LA 200 for a total of 5 days. When I looked it up online, I read that Baytril is the choice of antibiotics. Anyone ever have to treat this? She's acting fine otherwise but still won't put weight on that leg.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you sure she didn't somehow hurt her leg? Was she given any BoSe?


----------



## whatknott (Feb 22, 2008)

No, I'm not sure that she didn't hurt her leg. As far as I know, she did not get BoSE but good question. The patella joint on her right leg is about twice the size of the one on the other leg.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would give her some BoSe and also some Banamine.

Look up joint ill too.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I had a buck kid about the same age a few years back...he got joint ill...his back hip thigh area swelled and was tender ..I checked for injury and found none..took him to the vet and he confirmed joint ill...we used Penicillin for 5 days..I too would have chosen something different but the vet said Pen q..so I did it...he healed just fine...

here is a quote I found from tennesseemeat goats...hope this helps some...

Joint Ill (aka Navel Ill) occurs when bacteria travels up a newborn kid's wet navel cord and migrates to its (usually) leg joints. Over a period of days or weeks, the kid begins to limp as joints swell. Antibiotic treatment is required, is usually long term (weeks rather than days), and the kid may have life-long residual effects from the infection. Arthritis may develop as the kid gets older. Avoid Joint Ill by dipping the kid's wet navel cord immediately after birth in a strong iodine solution -- all the way up to its body. Baytril 100 injectable is an excellent antibiotic with which to treat Joint Ill and is the *only* antibiotic that this writer has found that is strong enough to cure Joint Ill. This antibiotic kills organisms that other antibiotics don't affect. Baytril 100 usage is restricted in food animals in some locales. However, your vet can prescribe it.


----------



## whatknott (Feb 22, 2008)

yes, I read that too on tennessemeat goats - that's why I was questioning whether my vet used the right antibiotic. I'm encourage though that yours was okay with just penicillin. The poor girl screams with the LA200


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes that stuff stings, so does Tylan 200...I wonder how Nuflor would do for it...it cost a bit more and you have to get it from a vet, and only once a day, but does not sting...you do need a 18 G needle...but Im using it on a month old baby who has Upper respt. infection..a quick ouchy poke and hes done..


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

One of my kids was like that today, he got stepped on by one of the older does. How is her temp? With joint ill, they are usually running a fever.


----------



## whatknott (Feb 22, 2008)

just an update - the little gal seems to be doing okay now. She had Excede and LA200 every day for 5 days; plus some banamine. I got a second opinion from a vet that also teaches at New Bolton and also talked to the large animal vet at New Bolton. Statistically joint ill is not good - 50% recovery rate. Hopefully she is in the 50% that do recover. I hadn't taken her temperature because I was thinking about broken bone, contracted tendons. And unfortunately the first vet that saw her did not take her temp either. She never acted sick though. By the time someone reminded me about her temp, she had already been on antibiotics for over 24 hours. So we're still not sure if the proper diagnosis had been made. But for now, she seems to be fine. Thanks everyone


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Baytril is ideal. 1cc per 20# for 5 days. 


LA200 can retard bone and teeth growth, especially while using on a milk baby. I haven't come across this, but it's fair warning. Yes it does burn. I injected 1cc in my leg on accident (needle stick) the other day. Burns burns burns! I try not to use LA200 on babies, but it does work.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad she is doing better and it sounds like you found a good vet.


----------

